# Question about ovulation...



## Danni1982 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone
Was wondering if anyone had experienced this/if it can happen.

My cycles are roughly 42 days apart; in June I went for day-21 test, and the results came back non-ovulatory. I questioned my doctor aout this, because my cycles are not 28 days so not sure how accurate the day-21 test would be (as would not have ov'd by then) but he was a bit dismissive. 

Anyway, we are going to the fertility clinic for our referral appointment on Tuesday. 

I am on CD49 today, and randomly did an OPK because I had some pains yesterday, thought maybe AF was on her way, and it came back positive. Is it possible to OV at CD49? Should I take it seriously? Plus, I have never used the OV strip tests before, just got them free with my new thermometer, if it is pos, should I be bd'ing today or tomorrow? 

Thanks


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Danni are the two lines the same colour?   xxx

Just also asking have u done a preg test if ur cycles are usually 42 days?
xxx


----------



## Danni1982 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi and thankyou for replying   yes have done 6 pregnancy tests was really hoping but 5 were bfn and one def evap line sadly. So who knows where af has gone ironically i want her back so can get on with next cycle. Oh well. Oh and yes the lines are both the same colour just seems a weird time to ov xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

If both lines are the same colour then ur ovulating in the next 24 hours I'd say!!! Get on it!!!


----------

